# 32 weeks, 4 days and baby weighing 6lb 13oz!!!



## Bwallace

So... You'll know I've been having fun this past 2 weeks with bump and hospitals... Had a growth scan yesterday and somehow our baby girl has gained 2lbs 13oz in just over 2 weeks!!! Didnt have any consultant see me after and its terrifying me. My control is pretty good so not sure what's going on. Anyone else experienced this??? She's basically measuring 6 weeks ahead...


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Despite growing 4 of my own, I’ve got no idea of what’s normal weight at that stage but it is worth remembering that growth scans are not 100% accurate to the last ounce they’re more just an indication, but also that diabetes or not babies arrive in a variety of sizes so if your control is good that’s what really matters.


----------



## Bwallace

I hope its not accurate haha! Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Bwallace said:


> I hope its not accurate haha! Thanks



It Should give an indication of the pace of weight gain though so if it seems to continue increasing by large amounts in short space of time, I’m sure they’ll pick it up. How often are you having It measured at this stage?


----------



## Bwallace

LucyDUK said:


> It Should give an indication of the pace of weight gain though so if it seems to continue increasing by large amounts in short space of time, I’m sure they’ll pick it up. How often are you having It measured at this stage?


I've not got another scan booked yet but I'm hoping when i see a Diabetic consultant on Wednesday they'll book me in soonish.


----------



## PhoebeC

Honestly I would try and not worry about this, they are not 100% accurate and I have heard some many people worry about a big/small bag and it then out the other way or a normal weight. They won’t let baby get too big and they will keep an extra eye on you.

When I got to 34 weeks they said my scans would be weekly, because she and my bump was measuring 2 weeks bigger. But then they kept me in and induced me, not related to her size.

I cant remember what weight they said she would be. She was big at 34 weeks, 2 days she was 6lb4.


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> Honestly I would try and not worry about this, they are not 100% accurate and I have heard some many people worry about a big/small bag and it then out the other way or a normal weight. They won’t let baby get too big and they will keep an extra eye on you.
> 
> When I got to 34 weeks they said my scans would be weekly, because she and my bump was measuring 2 weeks bigger. But then they kept me in and induced me, not related to her size.
> 
> I cant remember what weight they said she would be. She was big at 34 weeks, 2 days she was 6lb4.


Fair enough! Will just wait and see... She was measuring at 38 weeks so pretty much just over 5 weeks ahead which just made my heart drop! I literally can't do anything else to try to prevent her from gaining so much wait but feel like it is my fault... Maybe im just an over thinker! You can probably tell that by now!


----------



## PhoebeC

Bwallace said:


> Fair enough! Will just wait and see... She was measuring at 38 weeks so pretty much just over 5 weeks ahead which just made my heart drop! I literally can't do anything else to try to prevent her from gaining so much wait but feel like it is my fault... Maybe im just an over thinker! You can probably tell that by now!


There’s nothing more you can do as you say.
My glucose levels were slow low at the end because she was just draining me, I Rarely went over 10 and she was just growing and growing.
No wonder you are over thinking things it’s hard work growing a little person.
You really are doing great and need to give yourself a break. Doing like amazing!


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> There’s nothing more you can do as you say.
> My glucose levels were slow low at the end because she was just draining me, I Rarely went over 10 and she was just growing and growing.
> No wonder you are over thinking things it’s hard work growing a little person.
> You really are doing great and need to give yourself a break. Doing like amazing!


Thanks Phoebe. Fingers crossed she won't gain wait too rapidly from now... Im just terrified! Really appreciate your support x


----------



## trophywench

I've said it before and I'll repeat it - 3 years ago a grand daughter was having a non diabetic difficult pregnancy (kidneys and all sorts of this that and the other) so having 4 weekly scans, and tiddler was apparently gargantuan and getting larger by the hour you'd have thought from their reactions so they admitted her to start her off, but mummy's body had no intention whatever of parting with little one, so they gave her a double dose of whatever they use also to no avail, so sent her home again till something happened as she was bed blocking.  So she went into labour and her mother said she'd be happier if she went in before she got too far along the long and winding road, and 20 minutes after they got her into the delivery room Lily Isabel appeared weighing 6lb 9oz  and perfect.  Her grandma and Mum had to wake Dad up else he'd have missed it since he hadn't had very much sleep at all worrying, the last week (though Grandma has always spent less time sleeping than the vast majority of humans practically since she was born LOL)


----------



## Bwallace

trophywench said:


> I've said it before and I'll repeat it - 3 years ago a grand daughter was having a non diabetic difficult pregnancy (kidneys and all sorts of this that and the other) so having 4 weekly scans, and tiddler was apparently gargantuan and getting larger by the hour you'd have thought from their reactions so they admitted her to start her off, but mummy's body had no intention whatever of parting with little one, so they gave her a double dose of whatever they use also to no avail, so sent her home again till something happened as she was bed blocking.  So she went into labour and her mother said she'd be happier if she went in before she got too far along the long and winding road, and 20 minutes after they got her into the delivery room Lily Isabel appeared weighing 6lb 9oz  and perfect.  Her grandma and Mum had to wake Dad up else he'd have missed it since he hadn't had very much sleep at all worrying, the last week (though Grandma has always spent less time sleeping than the vast majority of humans practically since she was born LOL)


Gosh!!! Well that was a relief not being a biggun then. I am curious how much she will weigh compared to the scans!


----------



## trophywench

Bit like shelling peas in the finish - and our daughter who had to have 3 caesarians with each successive babe (though the second two were planned) - so she should know!

Well of course you're curious, there's so little they leave to curiosity these days in any pregnancy and sometimes I think people are actually better off NOT knowing quite so much - once they've ruled out any real  nasties of course.  60 odd years ago my mother always said that 'Not for nothing do they call it 'Labour ' Jen - but the excitement of meeting your new baby and finding out what you got makes the pain of it disappear pdq' - then added, 'mostly'


----------



## Bwallace

trophywench said:


> Bit like shelling peas in the finish - and our daughter who had to have 3 caesarians with each successive babe (though the second two were planned) - so she should know!
> 
> Well of course you're curious, there's so little they leave to curiosity these days in any pregnancy and sometimes I think people are actually better off NOT knowing quite so much - once they've ruled out any real  nasties of course.  60 odd years ago my mother always said that 'Not for nothing do they call it 'Labour ' Jen - but the excitement of meeting your new baby and finding out what you got makes the pain of it disappear pdq' - then added, 'mostly'


Haha hmm!!! Yes the whole labour thing i am definitely not looking forward to even if it may not be so bad!!! I definitely agree about too much information... She was saying things in the scan that was making me worry and i thought, unless it is something to worry about please don't say it out loud!!!! Eeek.


----------



## trophywench

I also remember the chap who was the Rep for husband's paper merchant 20 years ago (he was a commercial printer) - a very very recent dad so we obviously asked how they were doing and the Health Visitor had told them that baby's skull had not yet fused and suggested they should be concerned.  God God! exclaimed Pete - give the kid an f-ing chance - he's not even a week old yet! and then explained that it isn't instant and the HV had no business causing new parents such worries.  We both told Steve they ought to ring the hospital maternity service where she'd delivered asap to check the truth - and subsequently complain about the HV.  A few days later he rang Pete to thank him.


----------



## Drummer

All five of my grandchildren have been scanned and found faulty during the pregnancies, too big this, too small that, and when born they were all perfect weight for gestational age and perfectly in proportion - so I would not work yourself up too much over what you are told. My poor daughter in law was put through the wringer with extra scans and induced labours, even having the N_ICU on alert for one of them and a few hours later the baby was sheepishly wheeled into the ward in the normal aquarium thing. 
Both mine were over 9lb, so the births were - memorable - they just kept asking if there were twins in the family.
I know it is all to be safe etc. but really - these days it is as though they are working from a script for a TV show in order to ramp up the tension before the next ad break.


----------



## Bwallace

Tha


trophywench said:


> I also remember the chap who was the Rep for husband's paper merchant 20 years ago (he was a commercial printer) - a very very recent dad so we obviously asked how they were doing and the Health Visitor had told them that baby's skull had not yet fused and suggested they should be concerned.  God God! exclaimed Pete - give the kid an f-ing chance - he's not even a week old yet! and then explained that it isn't instant and the HV had no business causing new parents such worries.  We both told Steve they ought to ring the hospital maternity service where she'd delivered asap to check the truth - and subsequently complain about the HV.  A few days later he rang Pete to thank him.


Thats awful!! Good job they complained... I guess you didn't check google then to try to get the facts lol!


----------



## Bwallace

Drummer said:


> All five of my grandchildren have been scanned and found faulty during the pregnancies, too big this, too small that, and when born they were all perfect weight for gestational age and perfectly in proportion - so I would not work yourself up too much over what you are told. My poor daughter in law was put through the wringer with extra scans and induced labours, even having the N_ICU on alert for one of them and a few hours later the baby was sheepishly wheeled into the ward in the normal aquarium thing.
> Both mine were over 9lb, so the births were - memorable - they just kept asking if there were twins in the family.
> I know it is all to be safe etc. but really - these days it is as though they are working from a script for a TV show in order to ramp up the tension before the next ad break.


Yeah i have heard a number of people say they're not accurate at all and it just scared us mothers than being factual!! As long as shes healthy that's all that matters to me, oh and the fact I'd rather not be split in 2 if shes huge ha!


----------



## Inka

Try not to worry @Bwallace Growth scans aren’t accurate. With my last baby, who was growing bang on target, one scan showed he’d dropped behind and was now 3 weeks behind gestational age. I was panicking, imagining the placenta was failing or something was going horribly wrong. *But* the next scan showed he was fine - and still on target.

Just concentrate on good control as you’ve been doing, and keeping healthy. XX


----------



## Bwallace

Inka said:


> Try not to worry @Bwallace Growth scans aren’t accurate. With my last baby, who was growing bang on target, one scan showed he’d dropped behind and was now 3 weeks behind gestational age. I was panicking, imagining the placenta was failing or something was going horribly wrong. *But* the next scan showed he was fine - and still on target.
> 
> Just concentrate on good control as you’ve been doing, and keeping healthy. XX


Perfect thanks for the reassurance!! I'll do my absolute best as always  xx


----------



## Rosiecannell

Good luck with your appointment today. Please let us know how you get on. I'm 32 weeks and due growth scan next Thursday. Last scan baby was at the top of the growth measurement so I'm in the same boat as you. My sugars are good control but it's so disheartening to know that everything you do doesn't seem to be working. I have my fingers crossed for you and baby xxxx


----------



## Rosiecannell

Bwallace said:


> I've not got another scan booked yet but I'm hoping when i see a Diabetic consultant on Wednesday they'll book me in soonish.


Good luck with your appointment today. Please let us know how you get on. I'm 32 weeks and due growth scan next Thursday. Last scan baby was at the top of the growth measurement so I'm in the same boat as you. My sugars are good control but it's so disheartening to know that everything you do doesn't seem to be working. I have my fingers crossed for you and baby xxxx


----------



## Bwallace

Rosiecannell said:


> Good luck with your appointment today. Please let us know how you get on. I'm 32 weeks and due growth scan next Thursday. Last scan baby was at the top of the growth measurement so I'm in the same boat as you. My sugars are good control but it's so disheartening to know that everything you do doesn't seem to be working. I have my fingers crossed for you and baby xxxx


Hey! I had a meeting with the consultants yesterday and they actually doubt she weighs that much and that she's just a bigger baby and not due to diabetes! Strange really but this is my first... Ive got another scan and clinic appointment in 2 weeks when they'll check her weight again and book my c section  im getting excited now. Hope your appointment goes well!!! Let us know xx


----------



## PhoebeC

Rosiecannell said:


> Good luck with your appointment today. Please let us know how you get on. I'm 32 weeks and due growth scan next Thursday. Last scan baby was at the top of the growth measurement so I'm in the same boat as you. My sugars are good control but it's so disheartening to know that everything you do doesn't seem to be working. I have my fingers crossed for you and baby xxxx


Don’t beat yourself up about it, babies are greedy that’s all. My levels never went over 10 when I was pregnant and she just grew and grew it was nothing to do with my control it was just she liked to grow and grow.
You are doing amazing! Keep it up


----------



## merrymunky

Growth scans have around a 20% error margIn. At my 36 week scan they said baby was around 7lb 2 so I was expecting an 8Lb chunk. I gave birth to a 6 lb 11.5 Oz tiny dot two weeks later!


----------



## PhoebeC

merrymunky said:


> Growth scans have around a 20% error margIn. At my 36 week scan they said baby was around 7lb 2 so I was expecting an 8Lb chunk. I gave birth to a 6 lb 11.5 Oz tiny dot two weeks later!


This!
And it doesn’t change anything blaming yourself. It’s a waste of your energy because it’s out of your hands completely.


----------



## PhoebeC

@Rosiecannell and @Bwallace how are you both getting on?


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> @Rosiecannell and @Bwallace how are you both getting on?


Hey! Sorry it took me a while... Update, we had a c section today!!! 35 weeks 4 days weighing 8lbs 7oz at 6.56pm! she's doing ok but needs a little help with her oxygen. Not a bad result!! X


----------



## grovesy

Congratulations, take care.


----------



## Bloden

Congratulations @Bwallace! How lovely...


----------



## Inka

Congratulations @Bwallace !   

So glad she’s here safely. XX


----------



## Ditto

Congratulations.  Nothing more wonderful than a new baby.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Brilliant result, well done!


----------



## PhoebeC

Congratulations! Hope you are doing okay? Sure little one will be fine, Jemima was on oxygen for a few hours but did super after that.
She’s a very good weight xx


----------



## trophywench

Congratulations!

You do realise you'll need to post a photo when you can spare 5 minutes, so no rush LOL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah what lovely news @Bwallace 

Big congratulations to you.

Hope you are recovering OK, and that the need for oxygen resolves itself.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Congratulations


----------



## rebrascora

Many congratulations! Hope she is off oxygen now and doing well. What are you calling her? 
Please update us when you can. Always uplifting to read lovely news.


----------

